# Very sad day



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My father passed away yesterday. He has been very sick with cancer. He did not show up this morning for his shot and the hospital called me, I got to his house and the front door was open I knew something was very wrong. I think whatever happened was sudden, he had been to the store and groceries were not put away. Please say a prayer that we will find his cat, I think she may have gotten out, I looked all over and could not find her. I usually drive him but he had been feeling good. He had chemo all last week and it did not even make him sick. I am just numb.

Cathy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Cathy, I am so sorry about your father. This is so sad. 

I hope your father's cat comes back home ... she probably will. 

I will say prayers that you will find peace and comfort during this most difficult and sad time in your life. And, I will also pray that your father's beloved cat returns home.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Cathy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and all of your family.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, you must be in total shock right now. :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry for you and the loss of your dad. I hope the cat shows up safe and sound.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Im am so very sorry for the loss of your father..:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cathy,

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Reva


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, and with locating the cat.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Cathy.......my heart goes out to you. He felt so good and I can understand why you are in shock. If you need to talk, we are always here. I hope you find his cat, you don't think she is hiding in the house, do you? Most likely she did run out the door.......God Bless and I am so sorry.:heart:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cathy,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

:grouphug::grouphug:

Debbie


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm extremely sorry for your loss


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so very sorry to hear this. My sincere sympathy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My heart and prayers are with you.:grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your father. My thoughts are with you and your family. Keep your head up and good luck with finding his cat. Hugs.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Cathy, I am so sorry. I know how much I miss my Daddy. My heart breaks for you. :grouphug: 

All our love, thoughts, and prayers,

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Tommy, Raul, Coby, Sugar, and Rex


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cathy I am so very sorry, I know you have to be in shock. I would like to say a little prayer for you.

Heavenly Father, I thank you for your love, your heart breaks when you see one of your children grieving. Lord be with Cathy, hold her close, wipe her tears, give her rest, bring your peace that passes all understanding to her broken heart. Give her your strength in the next few weeks with all the decisions she will be making. Thank you Lord that she was able to have many wonderful years with her dad. 
I also pray for the kitty, may he find his way home. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Cathy my heart breaks for you. I'm so very sorry. You will be in my prayers and praying your fathers cat will be found very soon.:grouphug:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I'll be keeping you and your family in my thoughts and hoping that his cat comes back.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Cathy, I'm so sorry! My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Cathy,

I am so sorry for your loss. It must have beena terrible shock. You are in my prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I can't even begin to say how sorry I am. Please know my prayers are with you, and I also pray your father's cat will be found soon. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cathy, I am so very sorry for your loss. I pray that your dad's cat finds its way home. Keeping you and your family in my prayers, also. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Cathy, I can't tell you how sorry I am for the loss of your dad. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. (B I G * H U G) Thanks for all the encouragement and kindness you have given me......IF there is anything I can do for you, please let me know.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Cathy. Love and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

elly said:


> My father passed away yesterday. He has been very sick with cancer. He did not show up this morning for his shot and the hospital called me, I got to his house and the front door was open I knew something was very wrong. I think whatever happened was sudden, he had been to the store and groceries were not put away. Please say a prayer that we will find his cat, I think she may have gotten out, I looked all over and could not find her. I usually drive him but he had been feeling good. He had chemo all last week and it did not even make him sick. I am just numb.
> 
> Cathy


Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear of this sudden and unexpected passing of your father...thank heavens it sounds like he went fast. I pray you find his cat...and that you can feel all the love surrounding you and your family as you navigate your way through this difficult time. What a shock... I am so very, very sorry :sLo_grouphug3:I lost my father unexpectedly as well and know that shock...although he had Parkinsons for many years, he went suddently of an aneurysm. I found some comfort in poems that underscore my belief that we will all be together again one day...I hope these will help bring you a bit of comfort that you will be able to hug your Dad again one day... Holding you and your family in my thoughts :heart:

*Death is Nothing At All * 
by Henry Scott Holland​Death is nothing at all.
I have only slipped away into the next room,
I am I and you are you,
Whatever we were to each other, that we still are.
Call me by my old familiar name,
Speak to me in the easy way which you always used,
Put no difference in your tone,
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow,
Laugh as we always laughed,
At the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Let my name be ever the household word that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effect,
Without the trace of a shadow on it.
Life means all that it ever meant,
It is the same that it ever was.
There is unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind,
Because I am out of sight?
I am waiting for you, for an interval,
Somewhere very near,
Just around the corner, all is well.

*Do Not Stand At My Grave And Weep*
Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond's glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken
in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
of quiet birds in circled flight,
I am the soft stars that shine at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry,
I am not there, I did not die.
​


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Cathy, what a shock! I am so sorry about this....I wish it wasn't so....

We're here if you want to talk...I don't know what else to say....my heart is breaking for you.....


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you for all the kind words, I am so lucky to have my SM family. My Dad's cat was found tonight and she is ok.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

elly said:


> Thank you for all the kind words, I am so lucky to have my SM family. *My Dad's cat was found tonight and she is ok*.


Thank God!!! She must have been in shock... (((((((Big Hugs)))))))


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm am so very sorry to read this sad news. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Allie


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry..you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cathy - I just got home to see this. I'm so sorry about your dad. What a shock his death must be and the ordeal you went through finding him. :wub: I wish there was something I could do to ease your pain. I hope that you can find some comfort in him knowing how much you loved him, the love he had for you and the time you spent together. My dad died when I was 6 so I never knew what it was like to have a father. You were blessed with his presence and it's a gift. If you need us, we're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Cathy, I'm sorry for your loss, please let us know if we can do anything for you


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i am so sorry *hugs you*


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Cathy, I am so very sorry for this news. I am glad the kitty was found though. But my thoughts and prayers are with you during this time. I can't imagine what you are going through. God Bless...


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh hunny 
((((((HUG))))))


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, that's so sad.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im sorry, i know first hand how u feel as my mom passed away as a result of cancer too .. lets just pray for him , as i say at least now the pain is gone , u def gotta think that way , hugs to u , if u eever feel like talking send me a message .. 

i hope u find his cat..


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so very sorry. What a terrible shock. I hope the cat returns - it would be nice to have the comfort of caring for your father's pet.

Take care. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cathy, my thoughts and prayers are with you and all of your family.


----------



## bebybeck (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking of you, and sending positive thoughts for the cats safe return.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Cathy. I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you. I wish you peace.
xoxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Cathy, I am so very sorry for your loss. And I pray that the cat will return home soon. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very sorry for the sudden loss of your father, Cathy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Cathy,I am so sorry for your loss:grouphug:

I hope your fathers cat comes back.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thinking of you Cathy:hugging:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. I'm so very sorry for your loss. Hugs, Lynne & Angel


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

sending prayers your way


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Cathy. You'll be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cathy - just to let you know that I'm thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Cathy, 

My thoughts are with you and your family. Losing your Dad is such a hard thing. I lost mine suddenly in 1995. Life is never the same. The numbness will lift but there will always be a hole in your heart. Just know you are cared about by many in our SM family. The next few days will be a blurr. Hugs to you Cath

Cat


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

i am so very sorry to hear about your father.
i hope the cat come back soon.
sending hugs:grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Cathy, I am so sorry for your loss. We lost my sil a few months back to cancer. My heart goes out to you, prayers are everywhere for you. God bless!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am so truly sorry....Memory Eternal...


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry Cathy. I'm sure you are in shock. When it happens so suddenly it takes a while for your brain to process it. I will pray for you and your family. I also home his kitty comes home. God bless.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Cathy,
I am so, so sorry!! :grouphug:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Cathy, I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you. One day at a time. Hope kitty finds her way back soon.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Cathy, I am so very very sorry. It's been a little over a month since I lost my Dad and he too had cancer but wasn't able to withstand the chemo. I understand the shock and disbelief and utter grief.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Cathy, I'm so very sorry that this happened. 
I'll say a prayer for you and your family. You are in my thoughts.
Hugs
:grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So, sorry for the loss of your father. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just wanting you to know Cathy I am thinking and praying for you


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Cathy, I am so very sorry for your loss. I too lost my Dad recently. 
Hugs, Dianne




elly said:


> My father passed away yesterday. He has been very sick with cancer. He did not show up this morning for his shot and the hospital called me, I got to his house and the front door was open I knew something was very wrong. I think whatever happened was sudden, he had been to the store and groceries were not put away. Please say a prayer that we will find his cat, I think she may have gotten out, I looked all over and could not find her. I usually drive him but he had been feeling good. He had chemo all last week and it did not even make him sick. I am just numb.
> 
> Cathy


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. 

It is hard for me to believe, but Monday will be the first anniversary of my Mother's death. I am still in denial, I can't believe that she is actually gone.

My prayer is that your Dad is watching over his cat, and he will find the way home safely soon.
Barb


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Cathy, I am so very sorry for your sudden loss. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and your family. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So sad to hear about your deep loss----my heart goes out to you and your family.
Also, I hope/pray your cat has returned---sometimes they hide when they are afraid so don't give up. Cats have amazing radar!
May God grant you all the courage and grace you need to get through the coming days.
hugs from sandi * & kitzi


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Cathy, prayers lifted for you. I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cathy, I just got from vacation so I'm just seeing this. Please accept my deepest condolences. I'm so deeply sorry for the loss of your Dad.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Cathy, I am so sorry. Just reading this. There just aren't any words to make anyone feel better when a parent is lost.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cathy I am just seeing this. I am so sorry. Please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am just seeing this. I am so sorry Cathy.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Please accept my deepest sympathies on the passing of your dad.
You will remain in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

